# Track barriers



## harmocy

I am in need of a good track barrier system and of course cheaper the better I am doing both on road and offload carpet racing indoors any help would be great!!!


----------



## DJ1978

the cheapest would be use fire hose. It lays nice and flat and can be rolled up when you are done.
Garden hose will work. People fill it with sand to help keep it in place.
One of the nicest I have seen is square PVC drain pipe. they have angled fittings and 90 deg fittings for it. 
Round PVC cut in half with weights screwed to the inside works well also.
There is the old standard wood rails also. You use 2 8 ft sections of 1 X 4 or 2 X 4 with 12" 2 X 4 spacers in between. You have one spacer in the middle, one on each end. On one end you have the spacer stick out 6 " (male) and on the other end have the spacer set back 6 " (female) then they can interlock. You screw them together with drywall screws for a nice solid rail. You can make angled sections also. If you use 1 X 4's this makes for light and easy to move sections. They stack and store well too. I would recommend painting them before you assemble. Then they last a LONG time even if you have to store outdoors.
Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## harmocy

DJ1978 said:


> the cheapest would be use fire hose. It lays nice and flat and can be rolled up when you are done.
> Garden hose will work. People fill it with sand to help keep it in place.
> One of the nicest I have seen is square PVC drain pipe. they have angled fittings and 90 deg fittings for it.
> Round PVC cut in half with weights screwed to the inside works well also.
> There is the old standard wood rails also. You use 2 8 ft sections of 1 X 4 or 2 X 4 with 12" 2 X 4 spacers in between. You have one spacer in the middle, one on each end. On one end you have the spacer stick out 6 " (male) and on the other end have the spacer set back 6 " (female) then they can interlock. You screw them together with drywall screws for a nice solid rail. You can make angled sections also. If you use 1 X 4's this makes for light and easy to move sections. They stack and store well too. I would recommend painting them before you assemble. Then they last a LONG time even if you have to store outdoors.
> Hope this helps.
> Dan


Thanks for your input but as the post states I am building an indoor carpet track I already have an outdoor dirt track and we do use the drain pipe that works well 
Thanks


----------



## swtour

3 x 3" PVC Downspout - this is basically the same stuff as the CRC Click-It, but you buy it at a Big Box hardware store. If you are doing Carpet -- line the bottom w/ Velcro and it stays in place really good on the Rug. 

I believe that the last batch I bought for our track, they were about 7.00 for each 10' length.

I use PVC "Rain Gutter" for the infields for our local road course. It's light weight, stackable, and to create lengths needed, you simply overlap the pieces as needed, and use a couple Tek screws to hold the pieces together. (With the rain gutter, I like to over lap each piece a minimum of 2 ft., as this adds more strength in the track. 

FIRE HOSE, 2x4's, etc. can work...but can also be BRUTAL on cars. PVC based material is much more car friendly. (If you need TALLER outer walls - PVC 2 x 6 FENCING material works good too - available at places like "The HOME DEPOT" , I believe it's either 18 or 20 ft. lengths.


----------



## torquerc

we use old rope from ferries - all for nothing. Very easy to store and move to change the track design.

Another idea would be to cut a few tyres in half to make the corners and wrap red n white safety tape between them to make the track lane marker.


----------



## DJ1978

harmocy said:


> Thanks for your input but as the post states I am building an indoor carpet track I already have an outdoor dirt track and we do use the drain pipe that works well
> Thanks



I am talking about Carpet. If it is a permanent facility, 3" square PVC works great. World Champion Josh Cyrul used it for years at the track he owned in Michigan. Now it is being used at a local hobby shop that bought it.
The hose suggestion is if you want to try to do it inexpensively.
The boards are commonly used at both indoor and outdoor On Road tracks.


----------



## harmocy

DJ1978 said:


> I am talking about Carpet. If it is a permanent facility, 3" square PVC works great. World Champion Josh Cyrul used it for years at the track he owned in Michigan. Now it is being used at a local hobby shop that bought it.
> The hose suggestion is if you want to try to do it inexpensively.
> The boards are commonly used at both indoor and outdoor On Road tracks.


Yeah most of that and yeah I used to race on Josh's track I was meaning more about the hose thing but thanks do you know wher I could get that pvc tube short of buying it from Calandra???


----------



## swtour

I buy our PVC DownSpout from Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH) - I've seen it in SOME "Home Depot's" and "Lowe's" (Some have crappy shapped rectangle stuff - that sucks)


----------



## harmocy

swtour said:


> I buy our PVC DownSpout from Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH) - I've seen it in SOME "Home Depot's" and "Lowe's" (Some have crappy shapped rectangle stuff - that sucks)


Yeah I am looking for the square non ribbed stuff any help would be great!!!


----------



## harmocy

Well I went to Manards and got some 3x3 downspout and connectors and am going to go that route now I need to find the velcro to attach any ideas??? Also I am lookin for track layouts any help with pics would be great!!!


----------



## hobbyten

i bought some velcro at arnies in houghton lake but you should be able to go on line and find it through hobby lobby or michaels or stores like them and mail order it.


----------



## harmocy

hobbyten said:


> i bought some velcro at arnies in houghton lake but you should be able to go on line and find it through hobby lobby or michaels or stores like them and mail order it.


I need big rolls of 2 inch and really just the rough side with sticky back on it!!!
Thanks


----------



## 69mkitmine

I'm assuming you'll want the Hook type for the entire roll.
http://cgi.ebay.com/50-x-2-Velcro-Roll-Adhesive-Tape-Hook-Loop-Commerc_W0QQitemZ180380725659QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item29ff87719b&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14


----------



## harmocy

69mkitmine said:


> I'm assuming you'll want the Hook type for the entire roll.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/50-x-2-Velcro-Roll-Adhesive-Tape-Hook-Loop-Commerc_W0QQitemZ180380725659QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item29ff87719b&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14


Thanks and that is a great price I am placing my order now!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 69mkitmine

harmocy said:


> Thanks and that is a great price I am placing my order now!!!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


No problem. I see that you are from Michigan. Better make sure they ship to Canada.:thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy

69mkitmine said:


> No problem. I see that you are from Michigan. Better make sure they ship to Canada.:thumbsup:


What do you mean ship to Canada??? LOLOL


----------



## 69mkitmine

Just ribbin' ya a bit. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy

Hey thanks for the lead on the Velcro!!!


----------



## 69mkitmine

I knowthat epay can be tough sometimes, but it is a good resource. Glad to help. I thought that Velcro was a great idea. Wouldn't have thought of it myself.

That Joe Myers can be a Fart Smeller!!! .......er.......uh.........I mean Smart Feller! 

Stuff like that will get you some "Street Cred" Joe.


----------



## harmocy

I still need track layouts please post your pics!!!


----------



## swtour

> I knowthat epay can be tough sometimes, but it is a good resource. Glad to help. I thought that Velcro was a great idea. Wouldn't have thought of it myself.
> 
> That Joe Myers can be a Fart Smeller!!! .......er.......uh.........I mean Smart Feller!
> 
> Stuff like that will get you some "Street Cred" Joe.


LMAO!!


----------

